# Anyone from the DFW has room on the boat?



## TheReverend (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,
New member here and glad I found this awesome board!
I'm from Plano and just recently discovered the wonders of bowfishing :biggrin:

I don't have a boat and was wondering if there is anyone from the DFW area with a boat that might want a partner for fishing trips and a little help with the costs. I'll gladly chip in for the fuel and bring snacks and drinks for everyone.
I have my own gear and willing to share the little knowledge I have if you never tried bowfishing before.

Shoot me an PM or just reply and let's shoot some fish!
:cheers:


----------

